# Fifa 13 installation



## wise_vineet (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi folks, i was very excited to play fifa 13 as i got it in the afternoon today. I tried to install it on pc, first origin was installed then origin was updated (file size 45 mb). Then i tried to install the fifa 13 at time of installing message flashed to activate the fifa 13, from afternoon i am trying to activate my copy but it's showing the message "temporary unavailable, This action could not be completed. We may be experiencing an unusually high server load or undergoing maintenance. Please try again in a few minutes.". I have tried more than 100 times. Now, what should I do, plzz help, is someone else is also experiencing the same problem...


----------



## theserpent (Sep 30, 2012)

Stop posting in wrong sections
Reported!


----------



## Kirancr7 (Sep 30, 2012)

It happens at times dude just wait some hours. Whats your Origin ID?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 1, 2012)

get origin version 8.5 or 8.3 and it should work fine(tested with mass effect 3 and kingdom of amalur)

origin 9.0 onward has this "temprorarily unavailable" problem which never seems to fix
i had a similar problem with mass effect 3


----------



## manpreet. (Oct 30, 2012)

wise_vineet said:


> Hi folks, i was very excited to play fifa 13 as i got it in the afternoon today. I tried to install it on pc, first origin was installed then origin was updated (file size 45 mb). Then i tried to install the fifa 13 at time of installing message flashed to activate the fifa 13, from afternoon i am trying to activate my copy but it's showing the message "temporary unavailable, This action could not be completed. We may be experiencing an unusually high server load or undergoing maintenance. Please try again in a few minutes.". I have tried more than 100 times. Now, what should I do, plzz help, is someone else is also experiencing the same problem...



i am also experiencing thesame problem..please can u help mewith the installation...if anybody has done the installation then please tell me how much time it takes and i too have tried to install it for like 50 times already......and after how much time does it get installed and ready to play??..kindly help me with this problem...would feel very obliged...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2012)

^ get origin 8.5 or 8.3 click "redeem product code" where you enter your product code of FIFA 13 fifa 13 will be added to your account
THEN. update to version 9.x.x(the one on the fifa 13 disc) and install from disc


----------

